# فهرس تصميماتي .. ღ ღ فراشة مسيحية ღ ღ ..



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تصميمات جديدة متحركة 2011​ 
صور للتوقيع بالجليتر و متحركة من تصميماتي 2011​ 
صور للميلاد بالجليتر من تصميماتي الجديدة 2011 ‏​ 
تصميمات جديدة لبابا يسوع مع مامتة مريم العذراء بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد 2011​ 
تصاميم ليا بالجليتر جديدة لـ Happy New Year 2011 و Merry Christmas

تصميماتي لبعض القديسين​ 
آيات من الكتاب المقدس بتصميمي هدية لمنتدى الكنيسة​ 
ايات من الكتاب المقدس بتأثير لمعة الجليتر الجميلة + تصميماتي +​ 
أقوال سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث في صور جديدة من تصميماتي​ 
تصميم جديد متحرك للرب يسوع المسيح + مفاجأة​ 
التطويبات في تصميمات جديدة متحركة من تصميماتي​ 
100 صورة ردود مسيحية بالجليتر روعة لمنتدى الكنيسة​ 
آيات من الكتاب المقدس x تصميمات جديدة​ 
صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي​ 
عيد الملاك ميخائيل ( ضورة من تصميمي )​ 
سلام الرب معكم + تصميمي +​ 
آيات في تصميمات نيو لوك​ 
صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي (2)​ 
ربي ليتني + تصميم جديد ليا +​ 
تأملات في الصليب من تصميمي​ 
آيات عن الاتكال على الله من تصميمي​ 
آيات عن المحبة بالجليتر من تصميمي​ 
ايات عن الصلاة بالالوان بتصميمي​ 
تصميم متحرك جديد ليا + الصليب هو حياتي +​ 
أقوال أباء في براويز جميلة من تصميماتي ( 1 )​ 
أقوال أباء في براويز جميلة من تصميماتي ( 2 )​ 
هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة​ 
الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​ 
الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​ 
آيات خاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة​ 
الجزء الثاني من آيات خاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة​ 
الجزء الثالث من آيات خاصة بمنتدى الكنيسة وأعضاءة ‏​ 
5 صور مزامير من تصميمي 1​ 
5 صور تانيين مزامير من تصميمي 2​ 
تصميم جديد لمنتدى الكنيسة الغالي على قلبي​ 
صممت صورة جديدة لمنتداي الغالي​ 
جديد ايات على شكل بانر اعلاني​ 
جديد اية جميلة في صورة من تصميمي متحركة​ 
آيات بتصميم جديد تنفع للتوقيع للي يحب​ 
المرة دي تصميم بالنيون اوعى وشك هههههه​ 
مارجرجس مارمينا مارمرقس لونتهم بالجليتررررر​ 
::شرح :: درس جميل (النص الثلجي)​ 
درس أنعكاس النص ( في منتهى السهولة )​ 
درس نص بتأثير زجاجي مشروخ مكسور بطريقه رائعة​ 
درس عمل نص ذهبي​ 

ღ ღ ((متجدد )) ღ ღ​


----------



## totty (14 مايو 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

يا جامد يا فراشه

قربت اخلص امتحانات اهو وهجيلك تعلمينى كل ده
طبعا ولا هفهم حاجه انا عارفه
بس انا عندى امل كبيييييييييير

تعيشى وتصممى يا حبى
عقبال لما تظبطى لميكو صور فرحه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 مايو 2009)

*ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
ايه الحلاوة دي يافوشي تتحسدي
حلوين قوي بجد
في انتظار المزيد

بس هو ايه الفوتوشوب دده
في كل موضوع تقولي فوتوشوب فوتوشوب
يارريت تشرحيلي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع وتصميمات جميله جدا 

تسلم ايدك يا فراشه 

تعيشى وتصممى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك الرائعه ​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي .كثير ..ابتكارات خلاقة ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

totty قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*​*
> 
> يا جامد يا فراشه
> 
> ...



​


bishoragheb قال:


> *ياجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد​*
> 
> *ايه الحلاوة دي يافوشي تتحسدي*
> 
> ...




* دا البرنامج اللي بيعمل الصور دي*


kokoman قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااائع وتصميمات جميله جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا فراشه
> ...






joyful song قال:


> ميرسي .كثير ..ابتكارات خلاقة ...


 
*ميرسي ليكوا كلكوا نووووووووورتووووووووووووووني*​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا فراشة 
ميرسى يا قمر على المجموعة الجميلة دى 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## vetaa (14 مايو 2009)

*بصى بقى متجننيش
ههههههه

انا عاوزة اثبتلك موضوع
ف ثبت الهديه
قوليلى رايك اثبت الهديه ولا الموضوع ده؟


*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا بونبوناية حبيبتي

فتوت والله انت بترجني بزوقك

طب خلاص حطي الفهرس :08:​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

مرجع يا فراشة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة

سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

اي خدمة كليمو ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

_شكر كتييييير فراشة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2009)

تصميم جميل 


مرسيىىىىىىىى علي التصميم

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## girgis2 (17 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يبارك في موهبتك*

*ويزيدك كمان وكمان *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكر كتييييير فراشة_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك _​
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_


 



amad_almalk قال:


> تصميم جميل
> 
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي التصميم​
> ...






girgisfairjohn قال:


> *ربنا يبارك في موهبتك*
> 
> *ويزيدك كمان وكمان *


 
ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييير

نورتوني
​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

*منتهى الروعة يا فراشة*
*عن جد مو لاقيى تعبير عن جمال ها الصور *
*ولا عن تحب محبتك لينا*
*ربنا يخليكى يارب *
*ويبارك كل اعمالك *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

ميرسي قووووووووووي يا دكتور كلك زوق ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

تم اضافة موضوعات جديدة للفهرس ​


----------



## vetaa (4 يونيو 2009)

*سورى يا غاليه على التاخير
يثبت
لاحلى فراشه فى بر جمهوريه مصر العربيه كلها
هههههههه
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

يا مثبت العقل و الدين يارب 

ههههههههه

ميرسي يا عسل على التثبيت

ليكي عندي تقييم بس يسمح وهارجع اقيمك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2009)

رائع يا فراشه الفهرس بجد
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكي يا سكر انت​


----------



## sosana (10 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك اعمالك يا فروشة 
و دايما منتظرين المزيد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و تفضلي دايما ممتعانا بالحاجات الجامدة دي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سوسنا حبيبتي ​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)

*اية الجمال دة كله
انتى بجد روعة
مش ليكى حل
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 يوليو 2009)

you are doing a good job

they are so nice

keep going

I stole some of them lol

thank you

God bless you


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى
مجهود كبير اوى​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا​


----------



## androw2000 (14 يناير 2010)

*اية الجمال دة كلة ربنا يباركك ويعطى ليك نعمة*​


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على التصميم الجميل دى الرب يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*باسم الصليب *

*فعلا موهبه ولا اجمل واسلوب اكتر من مميز *

*انا تابعت كل المواضيع الموجوده بالفهرس وكل التصميمات اجمل من بعض *

*تسلم ايديكي عليها وربنا يقدرك وتعملي الاكتر والاجمل ( ويخليلك ويحميلك مكاريوس يا رب )*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

مجهود كبير يا احلى فراشــــــــــة


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا فراشتنا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااائع


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووين اوى يا فراااااااااااااااشة *
*بجد انتى بتعملى حاجات حلوة اوى اوى اوى *
*عندك موهبة جميلة اوى *
*ربنا يباركك كمان و كمان *


​


----------



## المتوحد (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررا ليكى يافراشه على الصور الروعه دى انتى فنانه موهوبه الرب يباركك


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

اعمال رائعة ربنا ينمى موهبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير على مروركم وتشجيعكم الرائعين ​


----------



## christianguy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع يا فراشة مسيحية
الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير ليك ​


----------

